# getting my fluval 404 tommorow, what do i do



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

im picking up my 404 tommorow, im currently running an ac500 on a 70 gallon. im hooking this up too.

should i expect another mini cycle? i have a hydro sponge in there now, and im going to put it inside the fluval to help it esatblish faster.

anything else i should know b4 i hook it up?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You should not have another cycle by adding another filter.......


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just hook it up and leave the other filter running. Both filters running at once will have a nice clear clean water


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Only use biomedia in all the filter trays, and stuff them as full as you can.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

what do you mean bio media? you mean just with those white things?

where do i buy that stuff? and what does that benefit?

i have it setup just how instructions told me to, its not on the tank yet tho.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> what do you mean bio media? you mean just with those white things?
> 
> where do i buy that stuff? and what does that benefit?
> 
> ...


Yes the ceramic rings called "Biomax". Any pet store or LFS should have it. You can also get it from Big Als.

Benefits? That is where all of your beneficial bacteria will colonize. The more you have stuffed in there, the more surface area they will have to colonize. Use it in every tray of the 404, and put as much as you can in. Skip the carbon.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

so whats the point of the carbon then? and with strait bio max it will filter just as well?

can i combine the biomax and my stuff i have that came with it and get the same effect?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey Doc...how come fluval "biomax" says replace every 3 months.. but the filstar ceramics say they last for a lifetime?...and whats the best site to order biomax? its like 12 bucks for a small ass thing of em at my lfs. JEez i gotta fill 2 xp3's with em. And put a another back in the ac500 and emp400..i need a freakin bucket of em


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

even in an ac500 your not supposed to run carbon? so whats the point of carbon then? i thought it was good.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

you can run carbon in the ac500....or ac's...it comes in the box with the AC even.. atleast mine did. It is for chemical filtration. Taking out chemicals...so lets say if you accidently overdosed on some meds ...put some carbon in and it supposedly takes it out. And visa versa....if you are putting meds in to treat your fish, take the carbon out.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> even in an ac500 your not supposed to run carbon? so whats the point of carbon then? i thought it was good.
> [snapback]1145279[/snapback]​


As stated already, it is mainly used to take out medications. I just wanted to add that if carbon is not replaced at least every month, it will begin to leech phosphates into the tank.
~Taylor~


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

so should i take out the carbon i have in my fluval 404's? and replace it with?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> so should i take out the carbon i have in my fluval 404's? and replace it with?
> [snapback]1145386[/snapback]​


Bio-media.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

ok sounds good to me


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

how long is bio media good for?

and what kind of bio media should i buy?

i also should put some on my feeder tank, and for my ac 500. i dont use any meds so there is no point in me having the carbon in there?

the carbon in my feeder tank hasnt been changed in over 5 months. i got it from my friend and just didnt know any better


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> how long is bio media good for?
> 
> and what kind of bio media should i buy?
> 
> ...


BioMedia is good for ever. All you should do when cleaning your filter is rinse the sponges every few months. Biomedia should only be touched if its getting gunked up with stuff the sponges missed. I never touch my Fluval. After a year I swapped out 1 of the 2 sponges cuz it was nasty, and needed changed, and did the other the following month.

Yes, unless you are trying to remove odor, remove all carbon from your filters and replace with biomedia. For biomedia, Biomax has always worked well for me.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

and wash your sponge in tank water  not tap.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> and wash your sponge in tank water  not tap.
> [snapback]1146067[/snapback]​


I personally would not even bother washing them, just replace once a year. That is what I do, with no adverse effects.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

does anyone know where you can get some emp 400 trays. i lost my biomedia ones back in the day and i would like to fill this beaste with some lava rock or somethin


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> does anyone know where you can get some emp 400 trays. i lost my biomedia ones back in the day and i would like to fill this beaste with some lava rock or somethin
> [snapback]1147336[/snapback]​


That is the one part I could never find for emperors...


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

So you don't have to change your Biomax every 3 months or so, it's good forever?


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Guess I'll take the carbon out of my 404 now.









I thought it also made the water more clear?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Nicky said:


> So you don't have to change your Biomax every 3 months or so, it's good forever?


yes, it's good until it all disintegrates into a powder (which likely won't ever happen). You can rinse it in tank water occasionally to remove any big pieces of debris that may inhibit the flow through it.


----------



## jblewis (Nov 9, 2005)

just use lava rock pellets for bio media much cheeper and same effect

go to home depot or lowes to ge it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> does anyone know where you can get some emp 400 trays. i lost my biomedia ones back in the day and i would like to fill this beaste with some lava rock or somethin


EMPEROR MEDIA CONTAINERS


----------

